# Einführen der Beschriftungsfolien in das OP177



## Topse (7 Dezember 2007)

Idee gesucht!

Hallo, bestimmt hat sich der Ein oder Andere schon einmal  die Finger gebrochen  beim  Einschieben  der  beschriftet  Folien  in das  OP 177.
Die kurzen  Folienstücke  gehen  ja noch  einigermaßen,  aber bei  den  langen ...
Ich blase immer mit Luftdruck in die Öffnung, während ich die Folien reinschiebe. Ich benutze herkömmliche Folien zum Bedrucken und schneide diese zu. 
Hat jemand eine gute und schnelle Lösung?
Verwende ich die falschen Folien?
Was mach ich falsch?
Hat überhaupt jemand das gleiche Problem?

Würd mich freuen wenn einer von Euch einen Tipp hätte.


----------



## edison (7 Dezember 2007)

Was sind herkömmliche Folien?
Hab zuletzt Phtotaugliches Papier genommen (war auch ne Folie)


----------



## Hr_Rossi (7 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich druck mir die Beschriftung auf normales Druckerpapier und Laminier das Blatt danach einfach, anschliessend schneide es dann passend aus, die Streifen lassen sich dann gut in die Öffnungen schieben.


----------



## Topse (8 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Edison,
ich verwende Folien die auch für die Darstellung mit Overhead Projektoren geeignet sind. Diese werden dann bedruckt. Da diese sehr dünn sind fällt das Einführen recht schwer.


----------



## Topse (8 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Hr_Rossi,

Das ist ein guter Ansatz. Bloß sieht man da die LED`s der Tasten durch das Papier noch??? Hast schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Könnte mir vorstellen das man anstatt dem Papier bei einer Folie bleibt und diese zusätzlich einschweißt um die Stabilität zu erhalten.
:-D


----------



## Hr_Rossi (8 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Topse, also die LED`s scheinen durch das Papier durch sind aber nicht mehr so hell.  Würd  es mal  mit der  einlaminierten Folie  ausprobieren sieht bestimmt besser aus.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Dezember 2007)

Das Problem mit dem Einführen der Beschriftungsfolie habe ich auch. Es liegt nicht alleine an der Reibung, sondern hautsächlich an der elektrostatischen Aufladung. Wie kann man diese verhindern?

- Antistatik-Spray?
- feuchten Lappen außen auflegen?
- das ganze Teil fluten?
- gibt es vielleicht antistatische Beschriftungsfolie?

Meine Radikallösung wäre, ein TP anstatt eines OP zu verwenden  . Da ein TP177 in einem großen Standschrank verloren aussieht, spielt mein Chef leider nicht mit.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## jabba (8 Dezember 2007)

Ich nehme dafür seit 10 Jahren opake Folie von Zweckform.
Die ist milchig durchscheinend, aber die Led´s schneide ich meist frei.

Beim einschieben hab ich nie Probleme gehabt, ausser die waren nicht sauber ausgeschnitten.
Probleme hab ich erstmals beim OP177, die langen linken und rechten Streifen sind ein graus. Dann nehme ich Spionband oder eine Fühlerlehre zur Hilfe.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Dezember 2007)

Hall jabba,

Spionband, nie gehört, aber ich glaube das isses. Ein Sandwitch mit der Beschriftungsfolie, und es muss nur so flutschen. Das probiere ich demnächst!

Wo bekommt man Spionband? Bei Würth? Wie nennt man das Zeugs sonst noch?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## jabba (9 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

ich hol mir das immer bei den Schlossern meiner Kunden.
Andere Bezeichnung Fühlerlehrenband

z.b. http://www.mercateo.com/p/260-63851449/FUeHLERLEHRENBAND_STAeRKE_0_1MM.html

Aber unbedingt auf die Kanten achten, das die nicht Scharfkantig sind, , ich schneide eine Rundung rein, und schleif die mit Schmiergelpapier ab.


----------



## moeins (10 Dezember 2007)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit den Beschriftungsstreifen. Bei mir war es sogar so, das wohl der Kleber mit dem die Deckfolie des Panels aufgeklebt ist, dazwischen gelaufen war. D.h. ich habe eine Folie ein Stück hinein geschoben bis es nicht mehr weiter ging, dann wieder zurück und es war Kleber an dem Streifen. 
Das habe ich dann mehrfach bei allen Einführungen gemacht bis es sauber war und ich Papierstreifen einführen konnte.

Leider hat Siemens noch nichts unternommen um die Zuführung zu verbessern. Das Problem besteht ja nun schon seit dem alten OP17.
Wahrscheinlich haben sich bisher zu wenig Kunden beschwert.


----------



## Topse (10 Dezember 2007)

Das mit dem Fühlerlehrenband hab ich auchschon versucht.
Ist mir zu gefährlich da diese sehr scharfkantig sind. 
Genau um die rechte uund linke Spalte vom OP177 geht`s. Das sind die hartnäckigsten. 

Anti-Statik Spray in Verbindung mit einlaminierter Folie könnte ein schneller und günstiger  Lösungsansatz sein.

Und nicht die Nerven beim Einfädeln verlieren....


----------



## Werner54 (10 Dezember 2007)

*Kurzes Gedächtnis*

Hallo,

nach kurzer Anwendung der Suchfunktion mit dem Suchwort "Beschriftungsstreifen" kam ein brauchbarer Vorschlag von 0815prog vom 9.3. vorigen Jahres. Einfach nachmachen.


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach kurzer Anwendung der Suchfunktion mit dem Suchwort "Beschriftungsstreifen" kam ein brauchbarer Vorschlag von 0815prog vom 9.3. vorigen Jahres. Einfach nachmachen.



Nach Eingabe des Suchwortes "Beschriftungsstreifen" bekomme ich folgende Meldung (siehe Anhang). Mir ist es ein Rätsel wie du den Beitrag so gefunden hast
Ich habe den Beitrag nur über den umweg Google gefunden


----------



## moeins (10 Dezember 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach kurzer Anwendung der Suchfunktion mit dem Suchwort "Beschriftungsstreifen" kam ein brauchbarer Vorschlag von 0815prog vom 9.3. vorigen Jahres. Einfach nachmachen.



Hab ich getan, und dann kam folgende Fehlermeldung (Bild) :


----------



## maweri (10 Dezember 2007)

*Overhead-Folie und Klebeband*

habe die Streifen auf Overhead-Folie gedruckt, dann mit durchsichtigen nicht reflektierenden Klebeband (z.B. Scotch) überklebt [dadurch blättert auch die Schrift nicht ab]. Anschließend ausgeschnitten und reingefummelt.
Klappte in 9 von 10 Fällen problemlos.

Letzlich habe ich den AG gewechselt. Jetzt programmiere ich TPs und keine OPs mehr


----------



## Olav (26 Februar 2008)

Hallo, allerseits!

Hat irgendjemand eine "vernünftige" Vorlage für eines der "gängigen" Programme für diese Beschriftungsstreifen, speziell OP177?
Ich muss jetzt eines beschriften, und mir graut es davor, mir das alles in mühevoller Kleinarbeit in Excel o.ä. zurechtzubasteln...

Oder gibt es evtl. sogar 'ne Vorlage von Siemens? Aber selbst wenn es die gäbe, die wollten dafür bestimmt 'ne Lizenzgebühr von 300.- Euro, wofür man dann einen Stick mit einer Floating License geschickt bekommt... 

Danke schonmal im Voraus, hoffe mir bleibt die Bastelei erspart...

Olav


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Februar 2008)

findest Du in 

C:\Programme\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible Support\Utilities


----------



## beowonne (2 März 2008)

*Einfädeln*

Hab mir auch schon die Finger gebrochen, kleb meine Streifen mit Tesa 
an den leeren Originalstreifen an und ziehe damit durch. 

Als Streifen nutze ich normales Kopierpapier,das geht ohne Hilfsmittel gar nicht rein!


----------



## anthoine (5 März 2008)

*Beschriftungsstreifen in OP`s einfädeln*

ich benütze Druckluft um die beschrifteten Folien in die OP's einzufädeln.

Die Deckfolie des OP`s wölbt sich leicht nach vorn und die Folie gleitet auf einem Luftpolster wie geschmiert hinein. Hat schon beim OP17 funktioniert und funktioniert immer noch perfekt bei den langen Streifen an den Seiten der OP170 und OP177 Generation.

Einfach mit der Druckluftpistole sanft in Richtung des Schlitzes pusten.

Noch ein Trick: Da die LED's nur schwach durch laminiertes Papier oder halbtransparente Folie leuchten stanze ich mit einer Lochzange Löcher an jene Stellen an denen die LED's sitzen. Die Siemens Vorlage ist hier ein geschicktes Hilfsmittel. Man weiß genau wo das Loch sitzen muss.


----------



## Topse (6 März 2008)

Das mit der Druckluft ist auch bei uns das gängige Mittel um die Folien an ihren Platz zu schieben. Hatte aber auch hier das ein oder andere Mal Probleme.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Juni 2008)

Ich verwende neuerdings zwei herkömmliche Stahlmassstäbe als Einführhilfe. An einem Ende sind diese zur einfacheren Handhabung mit einem Kabelbinder verbunden. Man kann damit Nachschieben wie mit einer Pinzette oder man kann es einfach als Führung verwenden, da die Stahlmassstäbe sind etwas schmaler sind als die Beschriftungsstreifen. Das flutscht nur so, sag' ich euch. Man hinterlässt hiermit auch keine Fingerabdrücke. Ich glaube, ich hatte damit auch schon Streifen im eingebautem Zustand gewechselt. Das teste ich demnächst noch einmal.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Eumel (5 Juni 2008)

Meine Vorgehensweise:

- Weiße Kunststoff-Folie im Laser beschriften, da Papier zu dünn ist und leicht knickt

- Die Streifen eher schmäler schneiden, sonst bleiben sie hängen

- Die benötigten LEDs mit einem Skalpell ausschneiden, damit der Ausschnitt sauber aussieht

- Beim Einführen der Folie mit dem Orginalstreifen nachhelfen oder einen dünnen Federstahl (dünner und flexibler als ein Stahlmassstab) verwenden


Kritik an Siemens:
- Der Hintergrund der Tasten des OP177B ist zu dunkel. Wäre er weiss, so hätte man eine Klarsichtfolie mit schwarzer Beschriftung verwenden können.

- Die Helligkeit der LEDs des OP177B ist zu dunkel. Beim OP170B waren sie trotz der Kunststofffolie sichtbar, beim OP177B sind sie nicht mehr sichtbar.

- Die LEDs gehören neben den Beschriftungsstreifen. Kein schneiden notwendig und kein hängenbleiben mehr.

*Antwort vom Customer Support:*
*Dann nehmen Sie doch ein TP!*
:TOOL:


----------

